# Adopt or Foster Hippo Toronto/Ontario Canada



## holtzchick (Aug 14, 2013)

*As some of you on this site may know, I had adopted Hippo back in December of 2012 to bond with my female Phoenix. They stressed each other out and now I need to find Hippo a foster or adoptive home since he is not happy here. If anyone would like to adopt or foster him please contact the Rabbit Rescue. Below is a little about him straight from the rabbit rescue page. Here is a link to their website. www.rabbitrescue.ca 
*

*
*

*
*

*Hippo*





Adult Californian Mix | Male | Neutered | Arrived June 2013
Hippo came to RR originally as an owner surrender. He is a neutered Californian mix and is on the smaller side at 6lbs and he is approximately 5.5 years old but dont let his age fool you! He still has lots of energy and loves to be out of his cage so he can popcorn and binky around the room! He still needs his fair share of relaxation so after hes done running around, he is more than happy to flop down anywhere and LOVES to be pet! He also loves to play with his toys and is not picky with them although his favorite toys are the ones with bells in them. He will toss and roll his toys around his cage regularly and loves to shred cardboard. He loves the security of having a cage and loves having a little place to hide such as a box or a tent.



He would be happiest in a home that can spend a lot of time with him as he loves having a companion and he would do even better if he could free roam with a little crate to hide away in since he is not at all destructive with baseboards (he will however chew shoes and blankets so needs to be provided with lots of toys).
When he first came into RR, he had recently lost his bonded mate. He was adopted out in Jan 2013, but it was not the right match so he came back to us. He would still love to be bonded to the right mate, perhaps a submissive female. He is a very sweet rabbit and is exceptionally well behaved when it comes to nail trimming. He is a little on the vocal side and will let you know if he does not like something by grunting but he is not aggressive! Hippo loves to explore every corner in the house and knows when he is doing something he is not supposed to. His litter skills are amazing and he is 99% in the box! He loves to eat salads and is not picky at all about greens, he likes everything and it is not uncommon to find him totally flopped out in his cage after a large meal so he can relax. He gets startled easily by loud noises and dogs so he is better suited to a calmer environment. He can just melt to the floor when he is pet and will stay in the same spot so as long as you are stroking his fur! It takes Hippo a couple of days to warm up to you and accept treats out of the cage, but once he has this little guy will melt your heart!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 15, 2013)

I hope Hippo finds a wonderful home, Michelle!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks just like our girl Lilli.


----------



## holtzchick (Aug 21, 2013)

Update: Hippo has found a foster home :d 

i'm so happy for him


----------



## Tauntz (Aug 22, 2013)

:woohoo Hope this home works out for Hippo & maybe even a nice bunny girlfriend to bond with! Best wishes to Hippo & his new family! Bunny hugs to Hippo!


----------

